
Samsung acquires Joyent - Brajeshwar
https://www.joyent.com/blog/samsung-acquires-joyent
======
rajington
I heard Samsung Node 7 is gonna blow up!

------
tmikaeld
I really hope this doesn't mean lock-ins in the future.

------
mrmrcoleman
This happened in June right?

~~~
bradstewart
Yes.

